# Massiver Rutenhalter für wenig Geld



## noob4ever (14. Februar 2013)

Hier mal ein Rutenhalter aus einem Vierkantrohr, den jeder *ohne* Schweißgerät nachbauen kann.

*Was ihr braucht:*
-Vierkantrohr, sodass eure Ruten reinpassen
-Flex (Winkelschleifer) mit Trennscheibe
-Feile/Schleifpapier, um die scharfen Kanten zu entgraten
-Stift/Reißnadel/Edding, halt was zum anzeichnen
-Hammer
-PSA (Persönliche Schutzausrüstung), Schutzbrille, Gehörschutz, Handschuhe für Blecharbeiten

*Skizze (aufgeklappt): 
*





-schwarze Linien sind Konturen
-an den roten Linien wird durchtrennt
-an den blaunen Linien wird gebogen
-rosa Flächen werden entfernt
-graue Fläche ist das Werkstück
Welche Abstände und Winkel ihr verwendet ist eure Sache. Das Müsst ihr euren Wünschen/Zwecken anpassen


*Schritt 1:*
Alle roten Linien aus der Skizze an ohr anzeichnen.





*Schritt 2:*
Die angezeichneten Linien mit der Flex druchtrennen.





*Schritt 3:*
Grat mit Feile/Schleifpapier entfernen und scharfe Kanten bearbeiten.

*Schritt 4:*
Blaue Linien anzeichnen und dem Bild entsprechen biegen. 
Die beiden Stücke in der Mitte, mithilfe Hammer, überlappend um 90° nach innen umbiegen. 
Das obere eingeschnittene Stück aufbiegen, jede Seite um 45°. Geht gut im Schraubstock.





*Schritt 5:*
Das ganze nochmal entgraten. Rostschutz und Lack drauf und fertig.



Ich hoffe es ist alles verständlich. Viel Spaß beim Nachbauen.


----------



## noob4ever (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Massiver Rutenhalter für wenig Geld*

Noch ein paar Bilder


----------



## spike999 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Massiver Rutenhalter für wenig Geld*

vielen dank!!!toller tip...:m


----------



## Chiforce (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Massiver Rutenhalter für wenig Geld*

Schöne Idee,
ich würd's aus Edelstahl  L-Winkelprofil bauen, und die "Griffhalter" aus kleinen Stücken des gleichen Materials anschweißen (selber, oder machen lassen) (spart Flexarbeiten) wäre doch schade, wenn der rostende Stahl einem die Rutengriffe versaut :c

MfG#h


----------



## noob4ever (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Massiver Rutenhalter für wenig Geld*

Meinst du sowas? (Auch von mir, dafür braucht man aber keine Anleitung.)
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=197261&d=1360511698
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=197262&d=1360511698

Was für Material ihr nehmt ist eure Sache, hier geht es aber um günstig und massiv, dass jeder OHNE Schweißgerät nachbauen kann. Sorry das mit dem Scheißgerät füge ich noch oben ein. Dass das Teil lackiert wird sollte auch klar sein.


----------



## Michael_05er (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Massiver Rutenhalter für wenig Geld*



noob4ever schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Rutenhalter aus einem Vierkantrohr, den jeder *ohne* Scheißgerät nachbauen kann.


Prima Anleitung, danke!  Meiner Meinung nach auch für jemanden wie mich, der jede Menge "Scheißgeräte" in der Werkstatt hat, geeignet 

Hat jemand eine Idee für eine "Einschlaghilfe" oder ähnliches? Ich will mir nicht das obere Ende des Rutenhalters mit einem Fäustel oder Vorschlaghammer krumm und schartig kloppen, das schadet ja auch dem Rutengriff...
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## noob4ever (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Massiver Rutenhalter für wenig Geld*

ja ich sehs, Scheißgerät soll Schweißgerät heißen


----------



## Seele (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Massiver Rutenhalter für wenig Geld*

Brett drauf legen reicht völlig aus oder nen Obelix Holzhammer wie wir ab und zu mitschleppen.


----------



## noob4ever (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Massiver Rutenhalter für wenig Geld*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Idee für eine "Einschlaghilfe" oder ähnliches? Ich will mir nicht das obere Ende des Rutenhalters mit einem Fäustel oder Vorschlaghammer krumm und schartig kloppen, das schadet ja auch dem Rutengriff...
> Grüße,
> Michael



Kunststoffhammer, Gummihammer oder eine Schlaghüse aus Kunststoff, diese gibts im Baumarkt um Erdspieße für Zäune in den Boden zu schlagen.

http://www.landscape24.de/contents/...chlagfestem_Kunststoff_fuer_Bodenhuelsen.html


----------



## Michael_05er (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Massiver Rutenhalter für wenig Geld*



noob4ever schrieb:


> Kunststoffhammer, Gummihammer oder eine Schlaghüse aus Kunststoff, diese gibts im Baumarkt um Erdspieße für Zäune in den Boden zu schlagen.
> http://www.landscape24.de/contents/...chlagfestem_Kunststoff_fuer_Bodenhuelsen.html


 
Prima, danke! Bei der Schlaghülse hab ich mich ja schon über die Produktbeschreibung amüsiert: "_Die Einschlaghilfe dient dazu, Bodenhülsen mit leichter Hand auf geschmeidige Weise mit einem Hammer ins Erdreich zu treiben_", dass ich nicht lache. Mir wird sie dazu dienen, fluchend und schwitzend meine Rutenhalter in die trockene, steinige Uferböschung des Rheins zu kloppen, weil ich Heini ja unbedingt auf Welse angeln will


----------



## csi-zander (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Massiver Rutenhalter für wenig Geld*

Welsangeln an steinigen Rheinufern ist da natürlich so eine Sache... 
Aber ich hatte solches Ständerwerk mal in der Langversion für die Brandung (bevor sich Dreibeine völling durchsetzten).

Jedenfalls hatten die im unteren Drittel ein Loch, durch dass man eine kurze, stabile Stahlstange schieben konnte und somit den Rutenhalter recht leicht per Fußtritt im Sand versenken konnte.

Das vielleicht als Tuning-Tipp wenn man eh eher ein Stück Stahl zum Abschlagen der Fische dabei hat, statt einen Obelix-Holzhammer (obwohl ich da ja nicht Eure Zielfischgröße kenne ;-). ).

-aber wie erwähnt ist das sicherlich eine Sache des Untergrundes; ob Sand, Wiese oder eben steiniges Rheinufer.


----------



## noob4ever (6. März 2013)

*AW: Massiver Rutenhalter für wenig Geld*

tuning ist gern gesehen


----------



## noob4ever (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Massiver Rutenhalter für wenig Geld*

OT #h


----------



## JimiG (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Massiver Rutenhalter für wenig Geld*

An die Kanten, gegen welche der Rutengriff unweigerlich gedrückt wird wenn Zug drauf ist, solltest du dringenst Kantenschoner anbringen. 
Denn ich habe auch schon Rutenhalter aus  Metall gebaut. Ich hatte VA-Rohr an einem Ende geschlossen und da dann ein Gewindestück eingeschweißt. Dann habe ich einen Spieß aus VA-Rundmaterial mit einem Gewindeende und einer Spitze gefertigt. Rohrende natürlich entgratet und siehe da das reichte nicht. Jedes mal wenn ein Fisch kräftig an der Angel zog hatte ich einige kleine Einschnitte im Moosgummigriff meiner Feederruten. Am Anfang hats nicht gestört aber nun löst er sich an dieser Stelle auf. Abhilfe schafft da ein Kantenschoner wie es den für Kabelrinnen etc. gibt.


----------



## noob4ever (3. April 2017)

*AW: Massiver Rutenhalter für wenig Geld*



JimiG schrieb:


> An die Kanten, gegen welche der Rutengriff unweigerlich gedrückt wird wenn Zug drauf ist, solltest du dringenst Kantenschoner anbringen.
> Denn ich habe auch schon Rutenhalter aus  Metall gebaut. Ich hatte VA-Rohr an einem Ende geschlossen und da dann ein Gewindestück eingeschweißt. Dann habe ich einen Spieß aus VA-Rundmaterial mit einem Gewindeende und einer Spitze gefertigt. Rohrende natürlich entgratet und siehe da das reichte nicht. Jedes mal wenn ein Fisch kräftig an der Angel zog hatte ich einige kleine Einschnitte im Moosgummigriff meiner Feederruten. Am Anfang hats nicht gestört aber nun löst er sich an dieser Stelle auf. Abhilfe schafft da ein Kantenschoner wie es den für Kabelrinnen etc. gibt.




Natürlich kann man den Rand auch etwas umbördeln. Danke für deine Erfahrung


----------



## gründler (3. April 2017)

*AW: Massiver Rutenhalter für wenig Geld*

https://www.contorion.de/druckluftt...82228&ef_id=Vqtk3QAABS-g0BMG:20170403180725:s

Die kann man ganz gut oben anbraten,vorher Gummis ab,nach'n braten Gummis mit Sekundenkleber wieder einkleben.

Ne alte Schraube in das Gewinde verbessert das Anbraten und man kann so die Schelle etwas schräg nach oben anbraten,bezw.so ausrichten wie man es gern hätte.

Flext man auf der einen Seite das Schloß für die Schraube auf,kann man sogar auf und zu machen und hat nen Rutenrückschnallschutz.

Ruten liegen weich im Gummi und bleiben ganz.
Siehe hier das bild.
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319454&highlight=rutenst%E4nder

#h


----------



## noob4ever (18. April 2017)

*AW: Massiver Rutenhalter für wenig Geld*

Sorry, aber in meinem Beitrag geht es explizit darum NICHT zu "braten"


----------



## Futtchen (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Massiver Rutenhalter für wenig Geld*

Hey hey und hallöchen, ich habe diese Anleitung grade gesehen und durch Zufall noch nenn vierkant Stahlrohr in der Garage... mach mich gleich an Werk!
Danke für die Anleitung!


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Massiver Rutenhalter für wenig Geld*

Herzlich willkommen bei uns an Board und viel Spaß hier - und hast gleich ne tolle Geschichte aus 2013 wieder ausgegraben!

Klasse und DANKE dafür!!

Machen wir  gleich noch ein bisschen Werbung dafür!!


----------



## 50er-Jäger (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Massiver Rutenhalter für wenig Geld*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Herzlich willkommen bei uns an Board und viel Spaß hier - und hast gleich ne tolle Geschichte aus 2013 wieder ausgegraben!
> 
> Klasse und DANKE dafür!!
> 
> Machen wir gleich noch ein bisschen Werbung dafür!!




 Also da waren vor ihm schon welche schneller...|rolleyes


----------

